# Am I?!



## Breeelizabeth

Ok so I gave birth 8 weeks ago and was taking OPK’s to prevent getting pregnant. I had 5 days of negative OPK’s in a row so told my hubby he didn’t need to pull out. I am also EBF. I know breastfeeding doesn’t prevent pregnancy but I figured coupled with taking OPK’s I’d be pretty safe.

fast forward to Friday. Hubby and I went out for beers and I had the WORST heartburn. I only get heartburn when pregnant and it’s normally one of the first symptoms for me. Now I went home and had a few spare tests from when I was TTC my 8 week old so I took a FRER digital one and went about my night, getting the baby ready for bed etc. went back to check my test and spat my tea when it said Yes +. 
Now instantly I start googling all the reasons for a false positive test. Now maybe it was expired. It was just chucked into a box of left over tests from packs of OPK’s that had expired. 

so I went to take another test and every single one (3) was faulty and wouldn’t work. So I went to the shops Saturday and took a FRER and a FRER digital. I will post the FRER here, I can see a vvvfl. But the digi was said No. I had a big drink to get enough pee so figured I’d diluted it, I took another later and another FRER and sure enough vvvvfl on the FRER but No on the digi. 

so now I’m just confused. What do you think of these tests? (I may have to upload in comments as for some reason it’s not allowing me to put it It in the main post)


----------



## Breeelizabeth

First FRER


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Second FRER


----------



## tdog

I see that as clear as day :) when are you testing next xx


----------



## star25

I can see it too, maybe try again with fmu?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely see it!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Thanks everyone. I’ve taken a few more today, the lines have progressively gotten lighter and had another negative digi. I’ll test again tomorrow morning with FMU but I think it’s probably a CP.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs: I've got everything crossed for you


----------

